# Hey Middleweight Brotherin, First post here



## Balloontyre (Feb 25, 2013)

Came across this today, it's still sitting where I found it.
 I'm clueless on it, looks 50's/60's.  Is this a fun bike for you middleweight collectors?


----------



## jpromo (Feb 25, 2013)

That would be a Western Flyer Strato Flyer. It's a variation on the Murray Space age bikes (Flightliner, Spaceliner, Sonic Flite). Always fun bikes!


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 27, 2013)

Jpromo thank you.


----------



## bike (Feb 27, 2013)

*those bikes*

are pretty fragile- some have litho paint- be careful pulling it out of there


----------



## jd56 (Feb 27, 2013)

Spaceliner styled bike with forward thrusted tanklights are always fun....duh...I'd add it to my collection...but has missing headlight switch and the rear tailight assy. So beware of the price. Painted version a cheaper too. Go in at $100...no more than $140....just saying
JD

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks Jd for the input on price and parts, middleweights normally don't come home with me except to resell, this one was somewhat complete and interesting so I just wanted to learn a little about it.  

There are dozens of bikes to dig out, just didn't see any other middleweights, but maybe the spare parts are present on another bike that I can't see at the moment.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 28, 2013)

But, if you were to bring home a middleweight the tanklight equipped boys bike is my 1st choice.
The problem with this is, once you get one then there is two...and then five....and soon you'll have to do what I did, build a bigger shed....lol

Keep me posted if there are other tanklights


----------



## jjceph (Mar 8, 2013)

jd56 said:


> But, if you were to bring home a middleweight the tanklight equipped boys bike is my 1st choice.
> The problem with this is, once you get one then there is two...and then five....and soon you'll have to do what I did, build a bigger shed....lol
> 
> Keep me posted if there are other tanklights




HA HA HA!!! I know exactly what you mean! I bought a '61 3-speed Schwinn black Jag back in September and have already added another red '59 and green '61!!!!!

I can't wait for summer! 


Back to the original post...Yeah, bike is really cool! It looks to be more dust covered than anything!!!! What a find!


----------

